

NYU asks employees for donations to help students pay crippling tuition costs - dreamweapon
http://gothamist.com/2015/03/27/nyu_worker_can_u_spare_a_dime.php

======
mariuolo
This reminds me of when Walmart asked food for their employees:
[http://uk.businessinsider.com/walmart-employee-food-
drive-20...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/walmart-employee-food-
drive-2014-11)

